# Chinese Citizens Murdered in Kabul



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2013)

Two others were abducted and there is an indication that one may have been freed.

http://dawn.com/news/1035201/three-chinese-murdered-in-afghan-capital-one-missing-embassy

KABUL: Three Chinese citizens were found murdered in an apartment in Afghanistan's capital, according to a statement issued by China's embassy in Kabul carried on a Chinese state-run news agency whereas two others were reported as missing.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Aug 2013)

Never believe everything the media says.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Aug 2013)

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/08/10/3555559/chinese-state-media-4-citizens.html

Chinese state media: 3 citizens killed in Kabul


----------

